# Asher\ashir SAND NIG



## Thor and Broomhilda (Sep 22, 2018)

Looking for an old tramp buddy sand nig \asher, (fuc k off that's his name) he went by both. He has a dog named cooter cunt that is brindle put and beautiful. Been looking for you for years bro. Please if you are him or heard of him let.me.know. He used to do heroin and with all the od deaths in the punk scene these last few years. . . .. Just worried. . .dude was awesome human being


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 22, 2018)

honestly, anyone that names their dog 'sand nigger' sounds like a fucking horrible human being. i hope he stays lost.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 22, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> honestly, anyone that names their dog 'sand nigger' sounds like a fucking horrible human being. i hope he stays lost.




I'm pretty sure that's what the guy went by (according to the post), the dogs name is cooter cunt. Equally as terrible.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 22, 2018)

good luck locating your friend

heroin sure creates some ugly situations

also big fan of Toketee area here (read your profile) cheers to that


----------



## Thor and Broomhilda (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah toketee falls is the shit.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jul 28, 2019)

Little late on this, just saw your post. I traveled with Asher for like a year back around 2011. Stayed in touch for years after. Last I heard he had quit traveling, started going to school and moved in with his pops in Dallas Texas. If you check out my messages on my home page there's a few still on there from him. He was a cool kid, hate we lost touch a couple years back.
P.S. He went by Sand Nig because he was Armenian.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 28, 2019)

wrkrsunite said:


> Little late on this, just saw your post. I traveled with Asher for like a year back around 2011. Stayed in touch for years after. Last I heard he had quit traveling, started going to school and moved in with his pops in Dallas Texas. If you check out my messages on my home page there's a few still on there from him. He was a cool kid, hate we lost touch a couple years back.
> P.S. He went by Sand Nig because he was Armenian.



If he's a Sand Nig he should have named his dog Dune Coon. Asher sounds really familiar though, I may have met him in New Orleans. Would love to see a photo...


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jul 28, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> If he's a Sand Nig he should have named his dog Dune Coon. Asher sounds really familiar though, I may have met him in New Orleans. Would love to see a photo...


 He definitely spent some time in Nola. He still has an active account on here as sickofdodge, with a profile picture. He was basically a skinny dirty Armenian kid with a dreedy mullet.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 29, 2019)

wrkrsunite said:


> He was basically a skinny dirty Armenian kid with a dreedy (dreads?)mullet.


If he could’ve just mixed in elements of the faux hawk, plus a man bun, would’ve been a grand slam, the four worst hairstyles ever.

Good luck finding him.


----------

